# LONDON | Aspen at Consort Place | 216m | 708ft | 67 fl | 122m | 400ft | 36 fl | U/C



## WibblyWobbly (Jul 17, 2012)

I mean not terrible but just a wee bit of an ugly overall form, just a tiny bit trashy


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1380740 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Neighbouring plot emptied:

P1380742 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380753 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380754 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380762 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380766 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380768 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380770 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380773 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380775 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380779 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380780 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380787 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380791 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390745 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390758 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390765 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/20


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400045 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400078 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400105 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400351 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400353 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/29

DSCF8123 by Sludge G, on Flickr


----------



## MisterDae (Apr 1, 2018)

The tallest u/c building in the UK, what floor are we up to now? I definitely feel I won’t decide on this development’s success until it’s finished. I think it’s height could make up for the poor quality cladding system.


----------

